# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  المرجو المساعدة على فك تشفير ot 983

## younessn1

المرجو المساعدة على فك تشفير 
OT 983
provider 983X-2AMCMA1-S40
imei: 865928010389241

----------


## chibikhalid

mon alcatel ot983 est de : 
IMEI ; 865928010274252
provider  983x-2amcma1-s40
pays : MAROC 
opertareur MEDITEL
aidez moi svp

----------

